# Breeding Kenya’s and boxers



## Mantid Z. (Jul 9, 2021)

Finally, I have managed to breed both Kenya flower mantids and African boxers.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 10, 2021)

I love the boxers! Good job.


----------



## Mystymantis (Jul 29, 2021)

Congratulations! That is awesome! Great job in getting them to successfully breed.


----------



## agent A (Aug 2, 2021)

I love these guys!

they both can be reared communally and LOVE to make babies!


----------

